# SIERRA is at the Rainbow Bridge



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

God speed sweet girl. You know how much you were love.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Chris, I'm so sorry. Sierra, what a beautiful girl you are.... godspeed sweetheart.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Another Golden soul has gone to the Bridge. Rest comfortably sweet Sierra.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh Chris, I am so sorry, but what an incredible girl you had to be able to share your final moments with her. Run free, beautiful Sierra. You a loved, and you are missed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sierra*

Sierra

You had a long life and were SO LOVED by your Mom.
RIP sweet girl and play with my Snobear, Gizmo and Munchkin!


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Rest comfortably, sweet girl!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so sorry...


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Chris I am so sorry about your loss of Sierra. I'm glad that you had the comfort of her passing in a place that was familiar and comfortable for her. 

Sadly there is just so much loss here at GRF lately.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hugs to you.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Chris I am so very sorry. Sierra was a beautiful girl, you were blessed to have her with you so long... but I know it is never enough.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about you beautiful girl.........

RIP Sierra!


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss...your note to Karen is just beautiful.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the loss of Sierra. Run free at the bridge.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of beautiful Sierra. She fought bravely and now she can play with all our other Bridge pups.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost your girl, Sierra.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

What an incredibly sad week. I'm so sorry for your loss of beautiful Sierra. Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

Oh, no. I am so very, very sorry.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

oh no...I am so sorry....many hugs....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry...


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. God bless Sierra and you.


Wendee


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Chris,

I am so sorry for the loss of Sierra. She was such a brave girl and a fighter. She lived as she loved beside you every minute. My heart goes out to you during this sad time. May your memories help to heal alittle of your pain. Sierra run free at the bridge and tell Beau and Ben hello when you see them.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry to hear your Sierra has gone .. she must have loved you so very much to pass peaceably while in your bed.

Godspeed sweet Sierra.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Am so sorry for the loss of Sierra, but a good way for her to leave for the bridge, asleep at the side of her Mom.

Run free again Sierra and sleep softly


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Rest in peace sweet Sierra... Hugs to her family!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Chris, I am so sorry to hear about your loss.
Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.
Play hard at the bridge sweet girl!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so very sorry. Keeping you and your family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So very sorry to hear about your beautiful Sierra. Sending condolences to you on this sad day.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh Chris, I'm so sorry, I hugged my Sierra and said a little prayer.
What a beauty your Sierra was, you were blessed to have that angel with you.
God only gives our angels a short time to touch someone, but they do such a great job.
Hugs
Karen


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

When it's my time to go to the Bridge--I want to go the same way. Resting peaceably next to the person I love the most...

So sorry to hear of Sierra's passing--may you be surrounded by many happy memories.

Scott J.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

So very sorry to hear of Sierra's passing. Godspeed dear sweet girl. Rest well.

........._ forever in your heart._


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Chris, I am so very sorry about Sierra, my heart aches for you, I know the pain all to well.

I will keep you in my prayers,

June


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

May Sierra rest in peace.
Thinking of you, Chris.


----------



## tine (Apr 5, 2010)

*Sierra*

Thank you to all who've been with me on this awful journey that ended w/ my Sierra leaving me. It is a loss I have anticipated in the last few months, & it is ripping me apart to say the very least. I don't know how I'm going to get through this, really. How have you all done it? It's been slightly over 24 hours, & I still cannot believe she is gone. I see her everywhere, & look for her in her usual places out of habit. God, I adored her her much. She was such a part of me & a part of this family. There will never be another Sierra! may she be at peace & know how dearly she was loved & adored.
I love you baby girl!
Mom
xo


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chris*

Chris: I am so very sorry and probably nothing I can say will make it any less painful.



If you and your family can, I think you have to focus on the wonderful years that you had with Sierra and treasure all of the good times.



It is very unusual for a dog to live so long and I have no doubt THAT you showed Sierra everyday how much you loved her. What a blessing that she was with you when she passed to the Rainbow Bridge.



Let me know if you want me to call you and what number? You can call me anytime: 815-245-0248



For Ken and I we've had to make the decision to put our dogs to sleep 5 times now, and I feel blessed that we knew it was the BEST for them, though we didn't want to say goodbye. At least we could be with them when they passed, as you were with Sierra.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Chris I am so sorry for your loss and understand the pain and emptiness you are experiencing. I wish I could say it will eventually end but it really does not, we just learn how to live with it. Below is a link to the web page The Star that over the years has help to comfoort us at times such as this, I hope you can also find some comfort there.

THE STAR


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sierra*

Bumping for Sierra and Chris.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Chris, here is a link to a website dealing specifically with pet loss and bereavement: http://aplb.org/index.html

I'm going through this grief journey myself right now and I'm learning it isn't predictable, each day is different. What is helping me the most is talking and writing about it and finding ways to memorialize my Barkley so that he is not forgotten. Some off my head suggestions would be to start journaling if you like to write, make a photo book (mypublisher.com, snapfish.com, shutterfly.com) of your favorite photos, donate Sierra's unused medications and supplies in her memory to an animal rescue group or shelter or perhaps a monetary donation in her memory. Our public library has a donate a book in a pet's memory program for the pet collections. It's nice because they will buy a book or a book you specify, put a nice card in it showing the dog's name and then send a written acknowledgment card to the recipient. This forum is also a great place to get support. There are lots of options for memorializing and it might help in the healing process. 

Sending you HUGS and I hope that each day is filled with more happy memories of your good times together.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dallas Gold*

Dallas Gold

Thank you for telling us all about this site and the ways to get through the grief.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Chris, I'm so very sorry for the loss of your sweet girl Sierra. Run free at the Rainbow Bridge sweet girl.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

: ( so sorry for your loss (((HUGS)))


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry about the loss of Sierra. She was a beautiful girl and you were blessed to have her in your life. This is truly a difficult time to get through as many of us understand. It sounds strange but I always felt the house seemed so quiet after losing one of my beloved goldens. Talking about Sierra with other dog lovers, friends and family may help you relieve many of the wonderful memories. I made a scrapbook for each of my dogs and going through their pictures and writing something about each one helped me greatly. Making donations in my dog's name to our local shelters was also rewarding and made me feel like I was perpetuating their memory. I hope you and your family can soon find comfort in your memories of Sierra.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Canmcer just keeps claiming our beloved dogs and I hate it. I am so sorry for the loss of this grand old lady.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow so sorry about Sierra. So glad you did get to have 15+ years with her and that she wasn't in pain. Our hearts are with you.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very sorry for the loss of your sweet girl Sierra,. thinking of you .
It is with a very heavy heart .....so much sadness of late with so many of our beautiful goldens from the forum losing their battle and are now at the rainbow bridge.
Have fun at the Bridge Sierra with our loved ones.
RIP Dear girl.


----------



## tine (Apr 5, 2010)

My heartfelt thanks to all of you at this horrible, devastating time in my life.
It has been an awful 1st week w/o my perfect Sierra. I cannot gte used to her not being in the house for the life of me. I honestly wonder how I'm going to get through this, but you all have been right, some days are better than others. There is not a day that goes by where my heart does not ache. I still "look" for her. My poor little Bella (my spunky 5 yr old King Charles Cavalier Spaniel-who actually thinks she's a GR) is so utterly sad, that too breaks my heart. My husband isn't sleeping-he thinks he hears her too. UUGH! What can I say-but a thank you again to all, & I guess we all do get through this together.
Hugs to all who have been there & who are going through this pain as I & my family are.
Chris, Mom to my Sierra


----------



## tine (Apr 5, 2010)

A special Thanks to Karen-who is just always there!
Many hugs!
Chris


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chris*

Just remember I am always here!


----------

